# Title Names



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

The Zombie/Werewolf thing is a post ranking. As you post more, your ranking will change. I think the highest ranking is "The Great Pumpkin" and then once you get beyond that, you can customize it to whatever you like.

Ah, I found the full details in the FAQ. This comes up a lot...see below.

A title is placed below your name when you make posts. Your title changes based on the amount of posts that you make.

Ghost 0-9 Posts
Zombie (after 10 posts)
Vampire (after 25 Posts)
Werewolf (after 50 Posts
Crypt Keeper (after 100 Posts
The Great Pumpkin (after 150 Posts)
* Custom Title / Member's Choice * (after 500 posts)



*After 500 posts you can choose your own title:
Go into your User Control Panel
Then "Edit Profile"
Then enter your "Custom User


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

WitchyWolf said:


> The Zombie/Werewolf thing is a post ranking. As you post more, your ranking will change. I think the highest ranking is "The Great Pumpkin" and then once you get beyond that, you can customize it to whatever you like.
> 
> Ah, I found the full details in the FAQ. This comes up a lot...see below.
> 
> ...


Need to check out the FAQ, the ranking does not seem to be in place with the new forum layout.


----------

